# Indoor/Ramp tire recommendations?



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

What are your favorite tires for riding dry wood & concrete? I've got some hefty wire bead Specialized rubber on there for now, but looking for something lighter. For a 26" DJ. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Collins said:


> What are your favorite tires for riding dry wood & concrete? I've got some hefty wire bead Specialized rubber on there for now, but looking for something lighter. For a 26" DJ. Thanks for any help.


Kenda Small Block 8
Kenda Small Block 8 Tire - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bike Tires - Vital MTB

Intense Micro Knobby
Intense Tire Systems MK2 Microknobby Tire - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bike Tires - Vital MTB

Schwalbe Table Top
Schwalbe Table Top Tire - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bike Tires - Vital MTB

; )

I would suggest reading through this thread (it's the DJ weight-weenies thread):

*Sub 28 Dj/Street (Scale Shots) W/Discussion (Scales Can Be Purchased @ At LPS)*
Sub 28 Dj/Street (Scale Shots) W/Discussion (Scales Can Be Purchased @ At LPS) - Page 2188 - Pinkbike Forum


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Holy Rollers have worked pretty well for me also.


----------



## Blwn99x (May 12, 2015)

Small block 8 tomac Kevlar. They are more expensive than the standard SB8 but can run up to 80psi as compared to 50psi. Better for keeping speed and saving rims from ramp thrashing


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> Intense Micro Knobby
> Intense Tire Systems MK2 Microknobby Tire - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bike Tires - Vital MTB


The Intense MK2s aren't available any more. I had them before and they're good tires, but seem to cut easily.

I'm also not sure why anybody would recommend a knobby? I don't ride that terrain specifically, but I don't get it.

I picked up a pair of these the other day; they're awesome on hard pack and hard pack with a thin layer of sand on it:Products Tyres Supermoto

I don't see why they wouldn't work better than any knobby tire on wood & concrete.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Maxxis dth


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

unrooted said:


> Maxxis dth


Zactly.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

bontrager g1, only cause microknobby is not available anymore. Very pleased with the G1. rode a pair all last winter at Ray's, and have had a few days on em at the DJ park. roll fast, good grip, so far wearing very well.


----------



## Rovert86 (Jan 20, 2015)

seems like there isnt much for 650's as far as the goes. only thing i foud i kinda like Booze Light - Vittoria.com
i like that maxxis tires but not 27.5


----------



## WerkBMX (Jul 20, 2015)

Does anyone have any updated availability info or opinions/ reviews for the 650b sizes? 

Thanks


----------

